

I met Jack Dorsey in South Park, and all I got was this blog post - cmbaus
http://baus.net/i-met-jack-dorsey/

======
danso
> _It was a different time in the Valley back then, and Williams ended up
> selling Blogger for a paltry sum of $10s of millions to the only company
> with any resources in 2003 — Google._

So AOL was past its peak by then but it still had boatloads of dial-up revenue
coming in at 2003. Hell it still does
[http://www.mediabistro.com/fishbowlny/aol-revenue-is-up-
stil...](http://www.mediabistro.com/fishbowlny/aol-revenue-is-up-still-gets-
millions-from-dial-up-subscribers_b82251)

~~~
cmbaus
That's true, but the valuations on deals were much lower after the dot com
crash and 9/11\. Flickr I think went for less than $100million at about the
same time, and it was the Instagram of its day.

